# Chokes on SALE!



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey guys,

I thought I would let everyone one know that angle porting in Arkansas has an excellent sale on chokes. $25 each or 5 for $100. They are usually about $60 a choke. I've heard some of you guys talk about them before. I have been using them all my life. I live in the same town as them. They are top of the line when it comes to ballistics.

http://www.angleport.com


----------

